# Artwork : Minako Hime



## ProjectVirtue (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60378134/

Osu,
This'll be the last submission you'll see for a while. I'm leaving for Australia in 2 days -woohoo-

This piece was done for a contest actually on animeforum.com.  It was lots of fun to do, getting to draw another persons character is always fun. 
I went through about 4 different sketches before deciding one in the end. The shawl type thing came last minute but it came out for the better i think.
Her name is Princess (hime) Minako. Her bracelet with the 3 jewels is actually used to summon something. Different color jewels represent the priority.

I'll be doodling like hell but i doubt i can get any other colored work up before september at least. See you all in a month =]

------------

Character - Minako Hime -not minee-
Colored in Photoshop CS3 Extended
Lineart in Opencanvas 4.5.09e Plus
0.5 Bic Mechanical pencil + 7 hours

Please visit the rest of my gallery


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am not normally a fan of "lineless" (or whatever term one decides to use) art but that is really good in my opinion.

The rest of the gallery is visually appealing as well (fanart and anime/manga is not my thing really).


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice, i've favved it and watched you page.


----------

